# Bringing me things to "leave it"



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

so Cannella, little smart-pants she is (almost 3, not quite) has really improved in regards to not stealing and chewing up 'things'. Like paper napkins from the recycling bin, newspapers etc. We've worked hard at teaching her "leave it" and when she regresses we trade it for a treat, then use it as the 'leave it' object for treat number two.

So a few days ago in the evening Missy was a bit bored and the next thing I know she brings me a glove from off my bed. Drops for her treat, then goes thru the 'leave it' for another treat. Fine. Disappears. 

30 seconds later she found a sock. Drops for the treat. "leave it" lesson, treat two. Fine. 

30 seconds later here she comes with a napkin. OK, now who is training who?

So I interrupted her highness (and taped my show) and we went and DID SOMETHING! YUP, I am well trained indeed!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Smart girl and smart momma!! 
We call it 'shopping' around here...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Going through this exact thing with J right now. Brings me all kinds of things to trade for a treat.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love that they are so smart! Great new pic of her too.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL, My Parker does that. He is actually pretty good about bringing me the grandkids stuffed toys for approval to destroy before he does it. You'd think he'd learn to be more discreet. My first golden used to take what he wanted to the basement....destroy first, blame sis later.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Love the term shopping! Tucker is a shopaholic. At least now we get shoes in pairs as he now knows what "find the other one" means. He is so proud of himself when he does it right too! Occasionally we take what he has given us and ooooo and ahhhh over it and give it back to him. He looks at us like, " I really wanted a treat for that..."


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Love it!! They are sooo smart!! We just need to be smart enough to keep up with them.


----------

